# How to manually upgrade DX from 2.3.2 to 2.3.3?



## yong2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

Could anyone tell me how to manually upgrade DX from 2.3.2 to 2.3.3? It looks like my DX fell in love with this 2.3.2 version and would never want to try a better one.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need to download the correct file for your DX (should take just a few seconds to download if you have a fast connection):

Kindle DX (U.S. Wireless)
Kindle DX (Global Wireless)

When you have the file, plug your Kindle into your PC/Mac via the USB cable.
Drag and drop the file you downloaded onto the Kindle (Drop it right onto the Kindle, do not put in any of the subfolders).
Then eject your Kindle from your PC/Mac.

Do the following on your Kindle:

Click *Home*
Click *Menu*
Choose *Settings*
Click *Menu*
Choose *Update Your Kindle*

It'll take a minute or so to update.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Please can i piggy back on this thread? I'm really wanting to read pdfs in larger font size and I've a sense Amazon has forgotten to upgrade my machine or i haven't had whispernet turned on enough..

I have a DX global running 2.3 and have no hacks or anything.
Is there a file to take me straight up to 2.5 or do i have to go to 2.3.2 or whatever first?

Please can someone point me at the right link. 
Only if it's foolproof as i really don't want to confuse the kindle/void warranty etc.
Thanks.
This is a very bizarre way of upgrading. Is Amazon always like this?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

2.5 is not officially released yet.  In the post above yours, Verena has put links to where the updates are to bring it up to 2.3.3 and provided instructions.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks A in A...Where is is this Verena post you mention? Please can you post a link?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

nicknicknick said:


> Thanks A in A...Where is is this Verena post you mention? Please can you post a link?


It's three posts above your most recent post.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Many thanks but surely the post you've both mentioned appears to concern 2.3.2?  I'm asking about 2.3.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The 2.3.3 should work from 2.3 as well.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

nicknicknick said:


> Thanks A in A...Where is is this Verena post you mention? Please can you post a link?


Verena is pidgeon92...


----------



## DarkSpoon (Jun 10, 2010)

maybe someone can help me. i have a kindle2 US and in the settings screen at the bottom it says version 2.3. i've downloaded Update_kindle2_2.3.3.bin from amazons site via a link posted here in the forums. i put that in the root of the kindle, ejected the kindle, went menu/settings/menu but Update Kindle is still grayed out. i restarted the kindle with the update in the root directory and it's still no go. what am i missing?


----------



## ilovemydx (Jun 10, 2010)

DarkSpoon,
I am not sure what is going on with the update.  if no one on here knows or no one responds, i always try the kindle discussions on amazon.com.  there are a bunch dealing with the new updates.  hope that helps a little.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DarkSpoon said:


> maybe someone can help me. i have a kindle2 US and in the settings screen at the bottom it says version 2.3. i've downloaded Update_kindle2_2.3.3.bin from amazons site via a link posted here in the forums. i put that in the root of the kindle, ejected the kindle, went menu/settings/menu but Update Kindle is still grayed out. i restarted the kindle with the update in the root directory and it's still no go. what am i missing?


Perhaps the file was corrupted on download, or perhaps your Kindle is really a global one? Start all over with the steps and a fresh downloaded file.


----------



## DarkSpoon (Jun 10, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Perhaps the file was corrupted on download, or perhaps your Kindle is really a global one? Start all over with the steps and a fresh downloaded file.


how about that. you were correct, i somehow have an international kindle2. thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

DarkSpoon said:


> how about that. you were correct


This never surprises me as much as it does other people....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DarkSpoon said:


> how about that. you were correct,


You shouldn't have told her that... It will go to her head!


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

Andra said:


> Verena is pidgeon92...


Thanks! That's a very useful clue. This reminds me of being lost in strange territory and being told to turn left where the old Jake once saw the bear.


----------

